# It's seems Kane's Possibly Returning Unmasked!



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Kane coming back Unmasked?*

This is why people buy wigs.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Kane coming back Unmasked?*

Yeah, he's unmasked on the poster too:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Kane coming back Unmasked?*

I think there's a good chance he's going to come back unmasked and dressed similar to his Jacob Goodnight character from the _See No Evil_ films. Then, Undertaker will return and try and "save" him from the brainwashing, setting up BOD vs. the Wyatt Family for Survivor Series.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Kane coming back Unmasked?*



Schmoove said:


> This is why people buy wigs.


Kane has had a wig attached to the mask even since he returned in 2011, thought the whole reason he was growing his hair was so he could ditch the wig. I'm guessing all that's out the window now, if we're getting psycho bald Kane then I'm pretty excited.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

Didn't the mask have a wig anyways?


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*



RatedR10 said:


> Didn't the mask have a wig anyways?


Well it was more extensions. But with Kane growing his hair in real life as weeks progressed he was removing more and more of the wig/extensions as time went on, now he's bald again it doesn't make much sense to start growing it again when he could have worn a bald cap for the filming of See No Evil 2. I think it definitely seems Kane's coming back without the mask.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

_As it's been stated already he did have a wig attached to his new mask while he had short hair. I can't see why they can't just do the same when he returns or something newer where his whole head is covered up with a mask not like a Luchardor mask it's a bit hard to explain but have hair attached to it...I just hope they don't have him go unmasked again._


----------



## Adverseer (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

I don't see why the mask can't work with a bald head. At least it would be different.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

:StephenA


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Kane has had a wig attached to the mask even since he returned in 2011, thought the whole reason he was growing his hair was so he could ditch the wig. I'm guessing all that's out the window now, if we're getting psycho bald Kane then I'm pretty excited.


Me too I always thought he was better unmasked as he became a much bigger & better monster and had better feuds.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Good on Kane for donating! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I really hope not. The mask makes his character a lot better.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

Yeah, I hope the mask stays.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

He's cooler looking masked. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

AAAAAND the IWC cycle continues... Kane goes maskless... OMGZ he needs to return with the mask! ... He then returns with a mask ..... OMGZ he needs to go maskless!! 

Vintage IWC guys.

:clap


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

See to be honest, I would like to see how he looked being bald with the mask on.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*



xdoomsayerx said:


> I really hope not. The mask makes his character a lot better.


I 100% agree with you. At the end of the day Kane is Kane to me, whatever his appearance I will always like him exactly the same, however his Character is much more suited masked. It adds a lot more interesting things to his Character, his 2003 run unmasked was one of the most sadistic runs he's ever had and if he was to return like that I'd be up for it. But we know what's never going to happen. That aside I'm rather intrigued to see how his return will pan out.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

Great, the unmasked Bald White Retard from 2005 is coming back.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Kane coming back Unmasked?*



KING. said:


> I think there's a good chance he's going to come back unmasked and dressed similar to his Jacob Goodnight character from the _See No Evil_ films. Then, Undertaker will return and try and "save" him from the brainwashing, setting up BOD vs. the Wyatt Family for Survivor Series.


Sounds good, it promotes the movie and works into the storyline however having Taker mix with another new trio is a little discouraging when you considering that he has unfinished business with The Shield but anyway good points and I wouldn't be upset if this were to happen.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

Bald + Mask would be pretty fly. Either way.... I'm excited to see how it plays out.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

aww sheet I thought he was growing back his hair, tres non plus


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*



hbgoo1975 said:


> Great, the unmasked Bald White Retard from 2005 is coming back.


Got to admit though when Kane was first Unmasked in 2003 he was truly a Badass. If Kane was like that all the time it would be Perfect.

I mean look at him here.










If he returns like this and is an unstoppable Monster then I think we have a win, win situation. But he better just not return and start jobbing again, WWE need to seriously give Kane a decent push upon him returning. Mask or Unmasked Kane will always be a Legend in my eyes.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

I don't see why this confirms he is returning without a mask?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

And no, Kane does not need a push, he needs to just.. retire. I don't know. Not a push though.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Kane was awesome on his sadistic unmasking run in 2003 but there's no chance we're getting a return of that these days. 

I see no reason why he can't just return with the wig attached to the mask when he's done filming. 

Saying that, I would be intrigued to see his Jacob Goodnight persona in WWE. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

See no Evil 2 ?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

I don't think this means that Kane is returning without the mask. I see Kane just having a wig attached to the mask. 

Though, it would be awesome to see the badass unmasked Kane from 2003 return. Unfortunately, that won't happen. It would be cool if Kane wore the mask without the wig.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

Was never really to big on this version of his mask so i won't care too much if he comes back without it. Hope he comes back with new music more similar to original stuff thou.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Bl0ndie said:


> Bald + Mask would be pretty fly. Either way.... I'm excited to see how it plays out.




I agree here.... He would look legit badass. Kinda like a Jason look


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

Bald + A Kane looking mask but Brown... Wearing rags ?.. Would be so damn perfect if he ended up with the Wyatt's and we saw some creepy induction from Bray and so on. Would make the Wyatts a much more major deal as they could move to other feuds. Plus if course it would seed perfectly to a Taker feud.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

Maybe they'll have Kane return Bald+mask with diff attire and Wyatt'd ( couldn't come up with a better term)


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

He was bald as hell when he started wearing the mask again too. Why wouldn't he just keep wearing the wig?


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

Kane without a mask = Uncle Fester

So no.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> AAAAAND the IWC cycle continues... Kane goes maskless... OMGZ he needs to return with the mask! ... He then returns with a mask ..... OMGZ he needs to go maskless!!
> 
> Vintage IWC guys.
> 
> :clap


Not me, I'll take masked Kane over bald Kane any day. I marked like a baby when he came back in 2011 with it on again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

i was pretty sure the wig was like attached to the mask? am i wrong or did he actually grow out his hair that long when he returned with the mask


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

I think I'd rather see Kane bald than wearing that fruit rollup on his face.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*



Lucifer34 said:


> I don't think this means that Kane is returning without the mask. I see Kane just having a wig attached to the mask.


Well Kane has been wearing the wig attached to the mask even since be came back in 2011 but was growing his hair long as we all know so eventually he would no longer need the wig. But not we've heard he's shaved all his hair off it does seen far more likely he will be returning unmasked seen as he could have worn a bald cap for the filming of See No Evil 2. Anyway when Kane had really short hair and wore the wig it didn't look very convicting.


----------



## Insomnia Goddess (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

Guess we'll just have to wait and see :hbk2


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

Kane could easily just come back wearing the wig again.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

I really don't see the point in unmasking him a again. His 2003 unmasked run was awesome but the main problem I had when he was unmasked was he didn't look convincing trying to be a monster. The mask was Kane's trademark and when that was taken away it was major blow to what made Kane well.... Kane. I thought unmasked Kane should have been a short run like when Taker was the American Badass but they dragged it out for 8 years and it went as far as it could go so What's the point in unmasking him again? It wasn't broke the first time before he took the mask off so Why try and fix it? 

It would be rediculous at this stage of his career to remove the mask again, he should go out the way he came in and it would be mega disappointing if he went out as the weird bald guy trying to be intimidating. I love Kane no matter what but I 100% disagree with him unmasking again.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

*Bald or Masked?










On a side note, would love love to see his old theme return.




*


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

Hasn't the hair been a wig since he put the mask back on anyways? Kanes hair grow through patchy as hell these days, i don't see it being real in all honesty.


----------



## Mani-Man (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*

Unmasking him makes no real sense now.

With mask i can see him as champion, if the wwe doesnt try again to make a comic character out of him he could still be a monster heel and at least a year long wwe champion.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*



Zig-Kick. said:


> Hasn't the hair been a wig since he put the mask back on anyways? Kanes hair grow through patchy as hell these days, i don't see it being real in all honesty.


Well it was a wig at first then as time progressed you could see it was extensions. As months went by Kane was removing more and more of the extensions as his real hair was becoming longer and longer. Look what his hair was like in June this year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKVLTuJX4nw

Seems strange to have your hair full length, shave it all off to become bald again only then carry on wearing the wig. When the time was right to return his Hair would have been long enough to ditch the wig. So to me it seems as though it's more convincing he's maybe coming back unmasked. Why shave it when he could have worn a bald cap?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> Well it was a wig at first then as time progressed you could see it was extensions. As months went by Kane was removing more and more of the extensions as his real hair was becoming longer and longer. Look what his hair was like in June this year.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKVLTuJX4nw
> 
> Seems strange to have your hair full length, shave it all off to become bald again only then carry on wearing the wig. When the time was right to return his Hair would have been long enough to ditch the wig. So to me it seems as though it's more convincing he's maybe coming back unmasked. Why shave it when he could have worn a bald cap?


I think maybe they want the film to be as real as possible so Instead of messing around with a bald cap it was easier shaving his head. I personally prefer Kane with long hair, he looks very cool with it. I also kind of think he might not of just grown it out for the masked gimmick, he might have planned to grow it for charity all this time. 

Wig or no wig it would be to quote Triple H "Bad For Business" to remove his mask at this point not only because he should finish his career with it but merchandise sales also.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

2003 Monster Kane was the only time outside of 96-98, where he was a true "monster"


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

This is how long Kane's hair had got. 










Pretty safe to say he's been wearing the wig since 2011. No reason why he can't and wont do the same when returning this time.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

AyrshireBlue said:


> This is how long Kane's hair had got.


That picture was taken in about January 2012 just before his match with Cena at the Royal Rumble. You look at that and then you look at this image of him.










It's a shame to know Kane's Hair was pretty much long enough to ditch the wig and now he's got to start growing it all over again, that's if he's coming back with the mask that is.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Another Update:*

It seems as though Bray Wyatt is hinting that Kane will be coming back as a part of the Wyatt Family.

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/279...e-off-bray-wyatt-teases-qrevolutionq-jim-ross

Kane would look very fitting if he looked like this if he joined the Wyatt's. Can't wait to see how WWE are going to book this, they better do it right.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Kane coming back Unmasked?*

Masked or unmasked I just hope they make me care about him because I haven't cared for a long ass time.



Tobit said:


> Sounds good, it promotes the movie and works into the storyline however having Taker mix with another new trio is a little discouraging when you considering that he has unfinished business with The Shield but anyway good points and I wouldn't be upset if this were to happen.


As good as that idea sounds, I'd like to see him go into a program with The Shield. It seems unlikely though with Taker coming back only for Mania programs but it would be very entertaining IMO and would help the trio of The Shield members immensely. Wouldn't mind to see them involved at SS if Taker does return for the event.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

They'll have to come up with a good excuse for him having no mask, thought he put the mask on because he was becoming too soft so what now? Yeah he's probably been brainwashed by The Wyatts but surely some deranged monster under a mask is a lot better and more believable than a man being brainwashed and taking off something that is a symbol of his insanity


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

dmccourt95 said:


> They'll have to come up with a good excuse for him having no mask, thought he put the mask on because he was becoming too soft so what now? Yeah he's probably been brainwashed by The Wyatts but surely some deranged monster under a mask is a lot better and more believable than a man being brainwashed and taking off something that is a symbol of his insanity


Yes it seems more likely Kane will be coming back a Brainwashed Monster but as for the Mask unless it gets explained the Wyatt's have taken it maybe? I definitely prefer Kane masked but with him recently shaving his head and more than likely joining the Wyatt's it seems more fitting if Kane's unmasked as a part of the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I really don't see the issue here. See No Evil =/= WWE. Just because he unmasked in a movie doesn't mean he's unmasking in WWE (it isn't as if we don't already know what he looks like, it would make less sense to take the mask off again). He can either a) continue to wear the wig or b) be bald while still wearing the mask. I really don't mind the idea of him being unmasked when he returns (since I don't care for his current mask in the least), so I guess I don't care what he does, but I don't think we should draw assumptions based on a film role.


----------



## gregwalker1234 (Mar 25, 2012)

people shit all over a post I made a while ago with him returning unmasked regarding the hills have eyes. This was because he resembled some hillbilly guy on there. Seems this is the way it's going with the Wyatt family. The story writes itself.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe with Kane back, he can go up against Triple H's new regime and just having Kane come back as a monster the evil, vicious monster he was always meant to be and with him back Triple H will be so scared that he'll send The Shield in to do his dirty work and Kane could make short work of them


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> *Another Update:*
> 
> It seems as though Bray Wyatt is hinting that Kane will be coming back as a part of the Wyatt Family.
> 
> ...


This will kill the other 2 wyatts 

but if it happens i'd like to see another mask design, a cross between the goat and the devil would be awesome.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll be very disappointed if Kane is involved in any storyline with Bray Wyatt. I cannot stand that overrated tubby bastard.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Argothar said:


> I'll be very disappointed if Kane is involved in any storyline with Bray Wyatt. I cannot stand that overrated tubby bastard.




Kane/Wyatt has been an awesome fued, plus Kane is there to put over the right guys..... They've built bray up well, it wouldn't look good at all to just forget about him.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

@EmotionBlur 

Well it's not so much the issue with him been Unmasked in the film, it's the fact he's shaved all his hair off. Many thought Kane's Character in the film would now have long hair due to the fact years have passed since the first film. But the fact Kane's shaved all his hair off leaves questions open as to whether he will come back with the mask at all. Surely if the mask intended on staying Kane would have simply used a bald cap for the movie? I thought the whole idea for Kane growing his real hair long was so he could finally get rid of the wig. I'm not really drawing assumptions based on See No Evil, just find it strange that Kane finally had long hair and was just about ready to ditch the wig, only now he's shaved it completely bald then for him to come back masked and carry on wearing wig doesn't really make sense to me at all.

If Kane is joining the Wyatt's it would be totally Awesome if he came back like this.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Has anyone actually thought about Kane rocking a similar look to Jason Voorhees? Wearing a mask with the bald head. I don't see the mask coming off, it's symbolic to who he is and at this point in his career I just see him retiring with it.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Aces&EightsFan said:


> Has anyone actually thought about Kane rocking a similar look to Jason Voorhees? Wearing a mask with the bald head. I don't see the mask coming off, it's symbolic to who he is and at this point in his career I just see him retiring with it.


Well if that's going to be the case I highly doubt Kane will be wearing a full mask. He has always said in the past he found it difficult to breath and perform in the full mask. Personally Kane with a bald head and the half mask wouldn't look right, when Kane's Masked he needs hair, full stop. 

Overall I definitely prefer Kane Masked but his return to the ring has plenty of speculation going around. Don't get me wrong Kane could still come back masked and carrying on wearing the wig but it just seems strange to do that when he had fully long hair before shaving it.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

stupidest shit ever, what was the point of him coming back with a mask to begin with?, the whole "kane" character has been nothing but a joke since Cena destroyed him a year ago...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Kane coming back Unmasked?*



KING. said:


> I think there's a good chance he's going to come back unmasked and dressed similar to his Jacob Goodnight character from the _See No Evil_ films. Then, Undertaker will return and try and "save" him from the brainwashing, setting up BOD vs. the Wyatt Family for Survivor Series.


Especially since his Jacob Goodnight character looks like he could be a member of the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I look forward to seeing him return and I'm very interested to see how he will look.


----------



## leatherface24 (Feb 28, 2012)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> @EmotionBlur
> 
> If Kane is joining the Wyatt's it would be totally Awesome if he came back like this.


YES but with a beard. The more unkept and completely unreadable his face is (this is why he should have the damn mask still) the more freakish and beastly the guy will be. Hell theres the sheep mask already so why not give him a goat mask.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bald + Mask= Bane. I would like to see that.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

good news

thought it was lame he brought the mask back anyways


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Keep him masked with a bald head and have him wrestle in working class clothes as a member of the Wyatt Family. 

Kofi should have been brainwashed last night too. The group needs more members.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

King Bebe said:


> Keep him masked with a bald head and have him wrestle in working class clothes as a member of the Wyatt Family.
> 
> Kofi should have been brainwashed last night too. The group needs more members.




Kofi joining the Wyatt family would be absolutely terrible.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

leatherface24 said:


> YES but with a beard. The more unkept and completely unreadable his face is (this is why he should have the damn mask still) the more freakish and beastly the guy will be. Hell theres the sheep mask already so why not give him a goat mask.


Well we don't know for certain he will be coming back unmasked? Just a thought I had with him recently shaving his head. You never know Kane could come back with the mask still and carrying on wearing the wig? Personally I would rather that happen because I much, much prefer him Masked. 

Also just thought of something, Kane is featuring on the WWE Studios Panel on October 13th in New York to promote See No Evil, so suddenly he's is appearing with WWE? Thought Kane is supposed to be missing? it's just so funny he's advertised to appear on Raw the next night on the 14th October. Is it me or does his return on Raw on the 14th seem for certain now? Or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

You do realise he was bald throughout wearing the mask. The hair was a wig attached to the inside of the mask.

You do realise that it would take about 5 years to grow hair that long. And he went from bald to long hair pretty much long hair in a month.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

doinktheclowns said:


> You do realise he was bald throughout wearing the mask. The hair was a wig attached to the inside of the mask.
> 
> You do realise that it would take about 5 years to grow hair that long. And he went from bald to long hair pretty much long hair in a month.


he had hair, just not long hair. Look at any photo of him with his mask off, he had short hair that was growing.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> You do realise he was bald throughout wearing the mask. The hair was a wig attached to the inside of the mask.
> 
> You do realise that it would take about 5 years to grow hair that long. And he went from bald to long hair pretty much long hair in a month.


Actually I think you will find Kane's Hair was long enough he had it in a ponytail.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

As long as he arrives to the arena in a bacl of a van tied in chains and lead to the ring still in chains by 5 or 6 guards then im all for the no mask


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Actually I think you will find Kane's Hair was long enough he had it in a ponytail.


That is such a strange picture.

I think Kane will wear the mask until he's retired. It's just too much a part of his character.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Has it always been Glen Jacobs who has played Kane?

When he first debuted?


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

DonkMunk316 said:


> Has it always been Glen Jacobs who has played Kane?
> 
> When he first debuted?


Yes


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just a recent update for you guys. Kane sporting his new clean shaven look, the photo was taken just a few days ago by a fan.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope not, they only just (relative to how long he's been around) put him back in it and true, they fucked him up making him comedy.

But if they bring him back WITH the wyatts he can be a real monster again!! and start kickin some ass!!


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> You do realise he was bald throughout wearing the mask. The hair was a wig attached to the inside of the mask.
> 
> You do realise that it would take about 5 years to grow hair that long. And he went from bald to long hair pretty much long hair in a month.



If you actually read the comments from his wife it says it took him 2 years to grow it between his shoulder blades before he shaved it for See No Evil 2. 

So basically you are wrong...twice...

He did have hair attached to start with but not all the way through.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

If he comes back for one more psycho push I am all for it as alot of you said.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

This thread is repetitive as hell, but for what it's worth I agree with those who don't consider his hair relevant. Whether it's in the mask or not it always looks genuine enough so there's no reason to take his mask away. 

As for where he goes, hopefully he is properly converted with the Wyatt's but is billed as no bigger than the rest of the group. I'd especially love the Undertaker to come back and try and convince him to break the influence of Bray, leading to a decent length program.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

I wonder if he could come back with a similar haircut to what the Undertaker has now? Maybe with his face painted in the style of his first Kane mask instead of an actual mask itself? 

The mask might even just work with that Taker style haircut anyway.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Kane coming back Unmasked?*



xD7oom said:


> Yeah, he's unmasked on the poster too:


Who the hell are these sexy bishes?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I didn't mind Unmasked Kane. *shrugs*


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

The.Rockbottom said:


> I wonder if he could come back with a similar haircut to what the Undertaker has now? Maybe with his face painted in the style of his first Kane mask instead of an actual mask itself?
> 
> The mask might even just work with that Taker style haircut anyway.


Highly doubt the Face Paint idea will happen, I think it's either Kane is coming back Masked or Unmasked.

Maybe he could be like this like many of us have pointed out, Bald but with the Mask?










Personally I don't see how Kane could get away with wearing the wig and the mask with a bald head. Even when he first started growing his hair back in late 2011 you could clearly make out his short hair through the top of the wig. Obviously this year you couldn't tell because his hair was just as long as the wig, but with a bald and wearing a wig I don't think it's such a great idea.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Kofi joining the Wyatt family would be absolutely terrible.


Or it could be brilliant if they completely changed his persona and look to the point that people would be all "THAT was Kofi Kingston?? Really??"

Change him from the happy go lucky Kingston into a demented sick and twisted heel who never speaks or something like that.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Or it could be brilliant if they completely changed his persona and look to the point that people would be all "THAT was Kofi Kingston?? Really??"
> 
> Change him from the happy go lucky Kingston into a demented sick and twisted heel who never speaks or something like that.


Nah man.... VOODOO KOFI.... turn him into a witch doctor, would be a nice element to add to the group.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

BigRedMonster47 said:


>


When did this happen?



LookAtMe said:


> Who the hell are these sexy bishes?


The Soska twins, they directed the movie or something.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Raw_was_War said:


> When did this happen?


This happened back in 2008 when Kane was in a feud with Rey Mysterio. However this look of Kane Bald and Masked would look pretty cool if he is joining the Wyatt Family.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just found this picture of Kane at Comic Conn 2013 promoting See No Evil 2.










You would think now that filming has finished Kane would start growing just a small amount of hair for the wig to sort of blend in, surely it's not going to work with Kane having a bald head? If Kane is going with a full over head wig hopefully it won't be anything like the wig that was attached to the mask back in 2003.


----------



## ToXXiN (Jun 30, 2012)

Kane debuted with the mask so I think he should leave with the mask. I hope he returns masked.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Just found this picture of Kane at Comic Conn 2013 promoting See No Evil 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks younger bald than he does with hair.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

With the exception of the way masked Kane was booked in the 1997 debut, the unmasked Kane has always seemed more menacing and dangerous. I'm cool with unmasked Kane returning.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

I would love it if he returned to his 03-09 (??) Theme!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DaleVersion1.0 said:


> I would love it if he returned to his 03-09 (??) Theme!


I pray he does.

His themes have been shit since they changed it from that. That's his best theme.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol his first theme is the best. 

And Kane hasn't been relevant since he unmasked. Him being menacing? He looks like a giant bald child. Nothing compares to the original masked Kane who could shoot lighting bolts out of his hand.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> lol his first theme is the best.
> 
> And Kane hasn't been relevant since he unmasked. *Him being menacing?* He looks like a giant bald child. Nothing compares to the original masked Kane who could shoot lighting bolts out of his hand.


Definitely. Original masked Kane was more of a drone.... where as bald Kane was a genuine psychopath who sought to torture his enemies. Especially his 2003/4 incarnation. Maybe he didnt "look" as "powerful", but he was easily a more menacing character and came across equally as dangerous.... like, with that crooked smile and dark eyes, if given half the chance, you just know he would tie you to a turn buckle and electrocute your testicles... oh wait.......


Also, if people actually listened to it, his current theme is pretty sick. It's like his old one except it has screams and groans in the background. They just need to improve the entrance a bit by bringing in that smoke again and keeping the lights down; theres far too much orange going on.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

He needs to come back like the headless horseman from the TV show Sleepy Hollow, pre head being cut off.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Meh. The whole appeal of him returning masked was a return to a darker character. This led to him teaming with Daniel Bryan in Team Hell No. fpalm

Masked, unmasked, it doesn't matter if his character stays a comedy bit.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> I pray he does.
> 
> His themes have been shit since they changed it from that. That's his best theme.


The Type-0 Negative theme that he never used, is his best theme. It's a travesty that he never used it.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

@Bl0ndie

Loved Kane's runs in 1997 and 2003 when he was built as a true Monster. Those where the two years I can look and say Kane was truly written like a unstoppable machine. 2003 was great to watch Kane whether it was tombstoning Linda McMahon, setting J.R on fire, electrocuting Shane McMahon's testicles, destroying RVD in a Steel Cage, beating Shane in Hospital whatever it was Kane was dominate and sick. 1997 Kane was more of a silent but unstoppable beast, shame WWE can't recreate those days. Hopefully we will get that upon his return.

As for Kane's current theme I personally love it. Veil of Fire reminds me of his 1997 theme expect the screaming effects have been added in which makes if sound even more cool. But definitely agree the arena needs to go dark and the red smoke needs re-adding in.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

all i know is kane twice was involved in the worst match of a ppv in 2013. i really don't care about what he wears. his best days are long behind him.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> all i know is kane twice was involved in the worst match of a ppv in 2013. i really don't care about what he wears. his best days are long behind him.


Kane v Ambrose I'm assuming.. and?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I really hope he keeps the mask, it's such an awesome look.*


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Kane v Ambrose I'm assuming.. and?


bray wyatt in the inferno match


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope he will return without it. Kane is just too good of a actor, he can be much scarier without the mask, his facial expression, his mic work, everything about him is better without the mask even if it is freaking cool, keep the mask for people who need it


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> bray wyatt in the inferno match


Good point. That match should've been gimmick-less. The inferno match was a fun idea, but it's one of those "either do it well, or don't do it at all" kinda things. Agreed.

On a sidenote, I did love his work with DBry vs the Shield. Question is do the good and the bad keep eachother in balance...


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> bray wyatt in the inferno match


Yes but that wasn't really Kane's fault. Bray Wyatt has terrible ring skills at the minute so that didn't exactly help Kane in the match. You could see Kane was desperately trying to make the match work but Bray didn't really sell the moves really well which basically made the match a flop.



Eclairal said:


> I hope he will return without it. Kane is just too good of a actor, he can be much scarier without the mask, his facial expression, his mic work, everything about him is better without the mask even if it is freaking cool, keep the mask for people who need it


I think if we was still in 2003 I'd say let's have Unmasked Psycho Kane again but sadly those days are over. I think Kane needs the mask, it just adds something to his character. You know what they say, go out the way you came in and as Kane made his debut Masked he might as well go out Masked.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The Type-0 Negative theme that he never used, is his best theme. It's a travesty that he never used it.


Type-0 Negative? The name of the song is even scary.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Type-0 Negative? The name of the song is even scary.


Pretty sick actually... not sure it fits but after a couple listens its grown on me.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I never get "unused themes". How do people know they were unused officially by WWE? lol.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> I never get "unused themes". How do people know they were unused officially by WWE? lol.


I suspect when the musicians, whose themes arent used, release those songs they explain that the WWE approached them or whatever.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: It's seems Kane's Returning Unmasked!*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> Well it was a wig at first then as time progressed you could see it was extensions. As months went by Kane was removing more and more of the extensions as his real hair was becoming longer and longer. Look what his hair was like in June this year.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKVLTuJX4nw
> 
> Seems strange to have your hair full length, shave it all off to become bald again only then carry on wearing the wig. When the time was right to return his Hair would have been long enough to ditch the wig. So to me it seems as though it's more convincing he's maybe coming back unmasked. Why shave it when he could have worn a bald cap?


Don't want to get too political, but Glen Jacobs needs to get into politics and fast. Need more Libertarian minds in politics.... I'll leave it at that. 

I liked that Jacob Goodnight idea. Like it a lot.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Never understood the fascination with putting his mask back on. His facial expressions are amongst the best in the business and can tell a story without him even uttering a word. Why they'd want to cover that up and take that away from him never made any sense to me.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice theme, should've been used.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Bl0ndie said:


> Pretty sick actually... not sure it fits but after a couple listens its grown on me.




Not bad, but slow chemical is in my GOAT themes: 

Jericho
Punk (killswitch) 
HHH (the game) 
Slow chemical 
Rock (Hollywood theme)


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Why though?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Kane in 2003 was my favorite era for his gimmick until they screwed him over in favor of Triple H.

Right now, there is nothing Kane can do that has not already be done, so it would be nice to see the dude quietly retire.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> Kane in 2003 was my favorite era for his gimmick until they screwed him over in favor of Triple H.
> 
> Right now, there is nothing Kane can do that has not already be done, so it would be nice to see the dude quietly retire.


Kane in 2003 when he first unmasked and went on a psycho Monster run was amazing, shame WWE can't redo those days. I'm hoping when Kane returns they actually book him as a Monster and personally I hope Kane comes back with the mask still.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Nolo King said:


> Kane in 2003 was my favorite era for his gimmick until they screwed him over in favor of Triple H.
> 
> Right now, there is nothing Kane can do that has not already be done, so *it would be nice to see the dude quietly retire*.


Given his debut and all the crazy shit he's been involved in he's one of the last people on the roster who should "quietly" retire. That Big Red Motherfucker should go out with a well deserved bang.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

It only makes sense for him to return unmasked and as a member of the Wyatt Family. They kidnapped him and Bray cut a promo teasing the fans about where he's been. Kane returning on his own to go right back to where we were prior to his absence wouldn't be very interesting. And the reason why I said he needs to return unmasked is because Wyatt once said in one of his promos that Kane uses his mask as an anchor and that he comes from a place of insecurity. They should tell Kane that by removing his mask he is being emancipated.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

The mask shouldn't come off ever now, Kane isn't Kane without it, some things don't define characters but the mask is too much apart of what made him The Big Red Machine.

Anyway here is an interesting article on NODQ.com that states Kane may be feuding Bray Wyatt upon return.

http://nodq.com/wwe/384628454.shtml


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Bald Kane with growing out a beard and being the muscle for Wyatt's would be :mark:


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

In this he says that he's going after the Wyatts ..... I hope it's a swerve or like, he's just acknowledging that eventually they will feud again (hopefully after joining the Wyatts or something for a bit)........ good interview though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TyUgnsQBOA 

EDIT - Don't know if they cut it on this one ^^^^^. There is another longer interview but you cant hear anything the interviewers are saying. Kane comes in at the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWjTc2BTxLc


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Kane needs the mask, it just is simply a part of his character. Plus you know what they say, go out the way you came in and with Kane debuting with a mask he might as well go out with the mask. But then you have to look at it at another angle when WWE start promoting See No Evil 2 it's going to seem pretty strange seeing Kane on the Trailers with a complete shaved head then next minute he's in the ring with the mask and hair?

It just makes me wonder what WWE have got up there sleeve regarding Kane's Return. For some reason I have a feeling Kane will return without the mask. Because let's face it Kane is not exactly going to get away with a complete shaved heading while wearing the wig and Kane simply can"t have the mask without the hair, it just doesn't seem right. I think it's either WWE will risk Kane with the wig again and bring back the mask or Kane will be returning without it.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Kane needs the mask, it just is simply a part of his character. Plus you know what they say, go out the way you came in and with Kane debuting with a mask he might as well go out with the mask. But then you have to look at it at another angle when WWE start promoting See No Evil 2 it's going to seem pretty strange seeing Kane on the Trailers with a complete shaved head then next minute he's in the ring with the mask and hair?
> 
> It just makes me wonder what WWE have got up there sleeve regarding Kane's Return. For some reason I have a feeling Kane will return without the mask. Because let's face it Kane is not exactly going to get away with a complete shaved heading while wearing the wig and *Kane simply can"t have the mask without the hair, it just doesn't seem right*. I think it's either WWE will risk Kane with the wig again and bring back the mask or Kane will be returning without it.


Why not? If the mask was right it would look pretty sick.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bl0ndie said:


> Why not? If the mask was right it would look pretty sick.


Not so sure, I just feel if Kane's wearing the mask he needs the hair because I think it just makes his image complete. My opinion it just wouldn't fit with Kane wearing the Mask with a complete shaved head, if he's wearing the wig fine but just having him wear the mask with a bald head just wouldn't fit right in my own opinion. 

Either way I can't wait for his return.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I really hope there is a big pay off with The Wyatts and Kane. Masked or unmasked.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Looked more lean at his return at HIAC


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd like to see him with his 2002 mask, but with a beard and as a member of the Wyatts, just to hype them up. Then turn on them and go on a rampage and win the rumble. I can dream


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

That was an awkward return. I guess he is just gonna have another match with Bray then?


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Deptford said:


> That was an awkward return. I guess he is just gonna have another match with Bray then?


It's looking that way.

Better not feud with the Miz.....


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

A triple threat at Survivor Series between Bray/Miz/Kane?? That's what it looks like as of right now, if it weren't for the Kane chokeslam to Miz I would think otherwise.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

badari said:


> Why though?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Rossyross said:


> I'd like to see him with his 2002 mask, but with a beard and as a member of the Wyatts, just to hype them up. Then turn on them and go on a rampage and win the rumble. I can dream


tbh i can't take him serious as a monster heel with his current crappy mask


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I was hoping for some new bad-ass attire. Oh well :sad: .....


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Raw_was_War said:


> I was hoping for some new bad-ass attire. Oh well :sad: .....


You and EVERYONE ELSE. Considering how huge a company it is WWE really do half-arse it way too often.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Bl0ndie said:


> You and EVERYONE ELSE. Considering how huge a company it is WWE really do half-arse it way too often.


And they had so many ways of going on about it too. But they chose the same crap attire and made it worse with a lackluster return. Shouldn't they be trying to generate new interest in Kane with his movie coming out and all?


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Raw_was_War said:


> *And they had so many ways of going on about it too.* But they chose the same crap attire and made it worse with a lackluster return. Shouldn't they be trying to generate new interest in Kane with his movie coming out and all?


My brain is literally teeming with ideas.

Like when Bray was cutting that promo in the dark? He should have finished up hinting at Kane and then when the lights came up a newly attired Kane just ripped Miz to pieces. Just beat him to death with a chair.

That in itself... in a matter of three seconds thought... is better than what they did.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Bl0ndie said:


> My brain is literally teeming with ideas.
> 
> Like when Bray was cutting that promo in the dark? He should have finished up hinting at Kane and then when the lights came up a newly attired Kane just ripped Miz to pieces. Just beat him to death with a chair.
> 
> That in itself... in a matter of three seconds thought... is better than what they did.


Then it would end with Bray on his knees, arms spread out, Luke and Eric standing by his sides with Kane in the middle. Then Kane lifts his his arms and the pyro goes off follow by Bray shouting "FOLLOW THE BUZZARDS!!!!". I'm guessing the WWE has ONE creative team who just focuses on two or three storyline at a time and just phones in anything else. If I was in charge the mid-card/secondary would have it own designated creative crew so it wouln't get neglected.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Closed on OP's request. Also because he didn't return unmasked :side:


----------

